# Success Post



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

This was posted in the Lounge by our Dirt Bike.I just wanted to make sure you all could see it. He's done some great work and has a few things that helped him posted as well.Here:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/74110261BQ


----------

